# Reseasoned the Humi



## gxyboi (Jun 1, 2010)

After spending a few weeks doing some work to the humi - I have her reseasoned again and part of my collection transferred.


----------



## crburchett (Jul 18, 2011)

gxyboi said:


> After spending a few weeks doing some work to the humi - I have her reseasoned again and part of my collection transferred.


Looks like it is getting nicely stocked!


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

Thats a beautiful Humidor! And on top of that it is very nicely stocked!!!


----------



## brotherwilliam3 (May 17, 2010)

Organized! Stocked! Looks great


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Holy $hit! Where have you been Derek ? Most guys who just start out on Puff have a few fivers here and there - You have a small B&M brother!! Very, VERY nice :clap2: :welcome:


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow indeed! must be rough....trying to decide what to smoke


----------



## gxyboi (Jun 1, 2010)

hahaha thank you all! I've lurked in the shadows and spent most of my time reading and absorbing the knowledge and finally decided to come out of my shell and hope to contribute as I can.


----------



## gxyboi (Jun 1, 2010)

Alright!!


----------



## gxyboi (Jun 1, 2010)

Updated now that I have some of my smokes moved to the cabinet o aging. Cigar granny approved!!!


----------



## fanman1 (Sep 6, 2010)

wow. :shocked:


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Wow bravo man.. Nice collection and humi


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Hmmmm. looks like you're already out of room 

what's a brother to do? :lol:


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

I think that, in the name of better air circulation, you will have to just start sending out large packages of cigars to your friends here on puff. That's really the only way to keep that stash in good smoking condition.

Just trying to help!

Oh, and AWESOME stash brother!


----------



## jordanwimb (Aug 5, 2011)

gxyboi said:


> Updated now that I have some of my smokes moved to the cabinet o aging. Cigar granny approved!!!


Killer setup. A thing of beauty! :clap2:


----------



## AlanP (Aug 14, 2011)

gxyboi said:


> Updated now that I have some of my smokes moved to the cabinet o aging. Cigar granny approved!!!


You are my hero man..


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Very nice, Derek! Is that a converted cabinet or did you buy it as a humidor?

Man, the more I see cabinets like yours and pictures of other BOTL's wineadors, the more I realize how badly I need to move from my coolers and small humidors into something big.


----------

